# Lstein's 2016 Kidding Thread



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

The girls and myself already started last week with Mabel giving us her first twin buck and doe. This was a huge step for Mabel, as some of you already know. She's had a rough couple years being accepted by the herd and also the buck. 

So happy that my big baby and "shadow" finally has some babies of her own (and doesn't have to resort to playing with everyone else's babies.)


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Eagerly waiting for everyone else to start, which will hopefully be Friday. They sure look like they are ready to pop at any moment, poor girls are getting pretty miserable carrying around those wide loads. Below photo is from last week, before the younger girls got evicted from the big barn. The ladies have at least doubled...or so it seems....in size since then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, looking good.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

We are T-minus 18 hours until Thee Day....I have a sneaky feeling there's going to be several girls coming in all at once. I don't think they can hold onto them much longer! I might just have to miss work, oh darn.....


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

_"In a unfortunate turn of events, the dreaded "sunbeam" claimed another victim. A fifth beached whale has been found washed up on the Entrance-to-barn coast, several feet from more members of the same herd, marking the worst whale stranding off the Barn coast since records began in 2013._

_The fifth whale was discovered by land owner on Monday afternoon in the doorway of the barn, where the whales are typically seen feeding. Avid barn-watchers have been informed to not interfere and to let nature take it's course. It still remains a mystery, even in the modern age, why the sunbeams effect the whales so heavily." :crazy:_


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, we had a kind of sad day yesterday. I was watching my camera from work, and seen a little movement, something tiny, i couldn't quite make it out because there was a panel in the way (that view is now fixed). I called "Goat Patrol" my elderly grandparents/neighbors, to see if they would drive over there to just take a look. Well of course I couldn't wait that long, so I ended up just heading home right after i called them. 15 min later I fly into the barn and find that Opal, my thinnest (or rather, smallest belly of the whale pod) had 4! 

It wasn't a very welcoming scene though. One was dead in the sac, goat patrol and myself didn't get there in time. The third was very limp and cold, I quick brought her and the other two into my heated room in my barn. I have the chick brooder box empty, padded with towels, and three heat lamps. I put a little vitamin b in their mouths and a little bit of pro bios and just started giving everything the rub down. Two of them came around, cried out, and tried moving around and what not. I let them defrost under the light and started really working on the third. She got to the point where she started lifting her head some and cried a couple times, but I ended up losing her.

Once the remaining two were all nice and warm, I took them back out to mama and got some milk in their tummies. They were quite hungry at that point, my neck was getting all smooched up on the way back to the pen. Mama took them and loved them, and let me assist in helping them to drink. They seem like they are a bit early, their hooves were still kind of soft, and their back legs seem to be working as well as jelly would. Eventually after several times doing this throughout the day, they were able to shuffle around and drink themselves.

This morning when i went out there mama and babies were all snuggled up and doing good. I did get mama up and tried to get them to drink, but it looks like that's not a problem anymore. They have some control of their legs now and looks like mama had been feeding them, their bellies were full. 

I'll try and get some pics of them, completely forgot in the middle of all that. Naturally, the coldest day of the month is when she would sneak them in. We ended up with a little doe and a buck. 4lb. 4.9 oz for the buck and 5lb. 3.3oz for the doe. The two dead ones looked about that weight also. I'm still just flabbergasted that she had all four of them in there, I was having doubts that she may even have been bred! When comparing her to the others' big bellies.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Opal and her babies.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are so adorable! Sorry about the other 2, so sad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I loved your description of her prior, too funny.


Congrats on the cute babies, but so sorry for the loss.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

RPC said:


> Hahahaha





gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Lol!





toth boer goats said:


> I loved your description of her prior, too funny.


Glad you guys liked it, I enjoyed poking fun at them, at their expense.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ethel just had triplets, two bucks and a doe. One traditional and two with blue patches on their head ? Lol, I like it it's different though.

Just have some pics I snapped quick before I had to run back to work.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lucy snuck in a set of twins right when I got back to work!










Can't really see them, but it's all I get to go off of too (and verbal confirmation from goat patrol)...someone make these next 2 hrs fly by!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like someone gave birth to chickens... ;-) Can't wait to see better pics!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Looks like someone gave birth to chickens... ;-) Can't wait to see better pics!!


They get to be pests lol, luckily the goats don't even notice them anymore.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Pictures of Ethel's babies! The lovely savanna freckles are still hanging in there. 

























Coincidence that Ethel AND Lucy both had their babies within an hour of each other? Hmm

Didn't get good pics of hers yet, they were sleeping to nice to disturb.
















Lucy had a buck and a doe, the buck weighed 10lb! Sister coming in at 7lb. 5oz


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't get over how big they are...and fluffy? they are all like fluffy teddy bears.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look great


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really cute. 

Love your humor.  :laugh:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Miss Buttercup had two nice bucks earlier today! Will get some pics when I get home.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It's been a busy day so far, Shortcake had triplets! Two bucks and a doe. Running out of pens, going to have to start evicting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats on all~!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Beautiful kids!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine I just weaned my kids and the will be leaving starting Saturday and now you are having babies. I really wish I could breed a doe a month and have kids year round but they wouldn't sell


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you all!

Last four hours have been a blur...Diamond, Maggie, and Zing all had triplets when I got home. My barn looks like a warzone, towels and goo everywhere. They all picked a corner and I just went from one to the other....they just kept coming! Not even sure what they all are, but they are all healthy and drinking and that's all that matters right? Most are traditional boer, one paint, one brown with lighter cream underbelly, a possibly black headed boer (not sure where that came from), and another savanna colored with the gray patch on her head. I think there's 6 does and 3 bucks if I had to guess.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

WOW!!! You are a busy guy! Congrats on all - what you are dealing with boggles my mind:shock: I think 2 in one day is alot! You must be Superman!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

goatblessings said:


> WOW!!! You are a busy guy! Congrats on all - what you are dealing with boggles my mind:shock: I think 2 in one day is alot! You must be Superman!


It was all a blur haha. Now I just get to sort through what everyone is, tag some of the older ones move them out into the community pen to make room....still 5 does left!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Was able to some pics today, prepare for the pic overload.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a whole gang of cuties!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They all look great congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kiddo's.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome kids!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Finally get a chance to give an update. Sophie had triplets, two does and a buck. I had to assist her and pull the last two.

My lovely Merryweather had two very nice twin does again, already pretty sure I'll be retaining them. They are just so pretty with their savanna coloring, just like mamma.

Dolly, once again, had a single....monsterous buckling. Had to assist with hers as well, he's just so big!

Tonight I started supplementing the triplets, getting them used to a bottle and going to start finding them homes tomorrow. 

So far I'm at 28 kiddos and just have two does left, Georgie and Mama.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I made my little ad for the 6 triplets...within 30 min I had 3 messages/phone calls, lol. All 6 will be going to the same home, to 3 4H kids that already have some lambs. I was kind of dreading making the ad originally but I feel that they are going to go to a good home now. They will be going to their new home this weekend.

I'm keeping them with their mamas now, separating them when I get home from work, feeding them with a bottle before I go to bed, then giving them back to mama. I think everyone will take to it pretty good, I had two that took the bottle the first try. I've been using the sugar on the nipple trick, and have been getting really good results.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, busy, busy.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Still waiting on Georgie and Mama to kid, not sure what the hold up is there. 

All the other babies are in the "fun" stage, where they are just bursting with curiosity and forever busy. Makes for such a nice evening to sit on my little stool in the middle of them of the pack, snatch someone to cuddle, watch some play and there's some that want to nibble on pants (and shoelaces, the most intriguing things ever invented) and get petted. 

Will try and get more pictures, I just always forget the darn camera.


----------

